

Show HN: Fully automated domain transfers from GoDaddy to Badger - wkonkel
http://blog.badger.com/2012/06/25/linked-accounts-automated-transfers/

======
wkonkel
First 25 people who signup using this URL get their first domain transfer
free:

<https://www.badger.com/#account/create/hackernews>

